# Garden Foods



## Jstrickland1988 (Aug 27, 2015)

What are some foods that you plant throughout the year to save for when SHTF ?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Hard to beat beets. Every part is edible and they are packed with nutrition. Easy to grow, easy to can.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm still learning how to garden in AZ, so no advice but...
Welcome to the group from Arizona. 
Land of Sun, Surf, and Sand. 
Ok, I lied, no surf, but enough sand 
to fill all the dang sand bags I’ll ever need!
Grab a stump and sit a spell. I’d offer you a beer,
but I don’t know if you’re of legal drinking age.
So why don’t you tell us a bit about yourself, like 
anything you might like to share.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Im growing garlic in a container. Its real easy tanks to all the good tips I got from folks on here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Even in a warm climate like Newnan, GA you will struggle to grow many things in the winter. If you are a novice gardener, I'd stick with tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers for high yields and a relatively flat learning curve...but those are spring/summer garden foods. We don't even try to keep the food garden going past Sept/Oct.

By the way, is Sprayberry's BBQ still in Newnan? Above average 'Q if I recall but its been a few years. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Beets, definitely. Also Hubbard and Acorn squash. Kept in cool dry bins with dry leaves or straw, they keep from late fall until mid spring (don't let them touch each other). Onions keep well if hung in staggered bunches. We freeze sweet corn in vacuum packs and tomato w/egg plant, onions & peppers as a sauce or stew base in quart jars. We vacuum pack and freeze Kale as well, although if the winter isn’t too bad, we can pick it fresh in Southern New England all season.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I had a real good turnip crop one year. Kept them growing in the ground all winter. Planted in late summer as in right about now and If anybody wanted a turnip it just took to go pull some up.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Living in Colorado we can't grow food outside all year. You are in zone 7b so you should be able to grow some foods during the winter. I grow anything I can dry, can or freeze for future use. The future might be in two weeks, or might be next year.

You should be able to grow and dry kale, swiss chard, and root vegetables now. As I recall in most of Georgia you only get a good freeze in late December and January.


----------



## Jstrickland1988 (Aug 27, 2015)

:joyous:  Hello, Paraquack... 
Thank you for the warm welcome from Arizona... Always wanted to visit there, but have yet to make it out that way. I'm 27 years old , so I'll glady accept your beer. I'm from Georgia, recently purchased a house with about 7 acres of land and it includes a pond with Catfish & Brim. I've been married for almost 2 years now! And just beginning the prepping adventure, talked about it for years but until now we didn't have the space for it.


----------



## Jstrickland1988 (Aug 27, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Im growing garlic in a container. Its real easy tanks to all the good tips I got from folks on here.


I was just thinking the other day, how I should start growing some Garlic  
Were you able to grow yours from a clove that you bought from the grocery store or local farmers market?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You can always grow cabbages - and just rememeber there are several kinds like bok choy that allow you to snip off a few leaves and the plant will continue to grow,

good luck and welcome aboard


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Why didn't I grow bok choy this year? I completely forgot about it. Thanks for the reminder I am putting together a seed order, yes another one!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I really should grow a garden but most people around here grow more than they can eat so I just graze on their vegetable patches. In return they pick from my fruit trees, it's all very casual, no need to knock on our doors and ask, just go pick; assuming you know the person.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome from N AZ. Garlic should be an ok winter crop..I've got some planted now that is doing pretty well,yep we grew them from cloves from the market. Shallots are nice as well..they did better than the onions we planted.I'm zone 7b as well..so trying out new things. i *might* put up a cold frame for this winter..but not sure yet.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Why didn't I grow bok choy this year? I completely forgot about it. Thanks for the reminder I am putting together a seed order, yes another one!


Would you like me to send you some seeds. I bought an ounce from Edens and what we planted is coming up in just 3 days like weeds


----------

